# Amplificador 2W con transistores, pbc, esquematico, etc.



## tecnicdeso (Oct 31, 2007)

He aqui un pequeño amplificador de 2W rms. Muchos pensarán que es un esfuerzo inútil realizar este pequeño circuito por su escasa potencia. Yo siempre estoy  En mi línea de sustituir circuitos integrados amplificador completamente transistorizados, propongo esta alternativa sencilla y estandar.

Entre sus usos está el de sustituir el pequeño amplificador de nuestros altavoces de escritorio, amplificar el sonido de nuestro discman o simplemente realizar un signal tracer para comprobar circuitos. El circuito no destaca por su calidad ni por su potencia, pero es muy didactico y facil de realizar.

En la misma pbc he incluido la fuente de alimentación, con un puente rectificador encapsulado, y dos pequeños potenciometros de ajuste.

Los transistores son sustituibles por otros de mas fácil localización. Es el caso de BC109C, sustituible por el BC337, y el 2n3906, que puede ser sustituido por el bc557. Los transistores finales BD139 y BD140 son muy comunes por lo cual no los he sustituido.

Los potenciometros de las etapas de potencia deberán ajustarse hasta que logremos unos 12 o 15 mA de consumo de reposo aproximadamente.

Aquí les dejo el esquema, y adjunto las pbc con unas fotos del proyecto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Una duda, Ahi Vin es la entrada de audio sin amplificar y Vout la salida, alimentando todo con corriente continua a 15V?

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 3, 2007)

Efectivamente, vin es entrada de señal, y va todo alimentado con 12 o 15V.

Tan simple y fácil.
Saludos.


----------



## astrosoles (Nov 22, 2007)

Dos Cosas rápidas
Cómo cuanto cuesta todos los elementos?
Cómo se conecta la entrada? yo estoi pensando que por ejemplo la salida de un reproductor mp3 conecto un cable de audifono cortados y pelados.. es así?
Quiero usarlo para mover un vúmetro


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 23, 2007)

Una consulta Tecnideso, variando los transistores, por ejemplo poniendo como finales unos TIP y como excitador un BD, ¿ No se lograría llegar hasta los 10 Watios ?. ¿ Que opinas ?.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 23, 2007)

Supongo que algo mas podria rendir, pero no se, no lo he testeado bajo esas condiciones, y seria interesante probarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## astrosoles (Nov 23, 2007)

Cómo se conecta la entrada?
Y alrededor de cuanto cuesta?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 24, 2007)

Pues no se, pero la mayoria de componentes son muy estandares. En mi caso realicé el kit con residuos electronicos.

Los bd son economicos, alrededor de 30cnt. de euro cada uno, los condensadores tb. cuenta que debe haber unos 5 Euros en total, en componentes, mas la pbc.


La entrada, verás que puse espacio para dos potenciometros, con tal de ajustar el volumen de salida. Los puentes coaxiales que ves en el circuito van de las salidas de los potenciometros a la entrada de las etapas, al + de c1, y la masa, a masa.

Es todo. Chao.


----------



## darielin (Dic 3, 2007)

Saluditos a todos:
La verdad esta muy bueno el circuito, yo por aca tengo uno semejante con ls misma configuracion y me entrega unos 20 w lo que trabaja con 24v.Utiliza la misma configuracion y la misma cantidad  de componentes, asi que ya vere como lo digitalizo para pasarcelos.
Saludos


----------



## matias_2008 (Jun 10, 2010)

hola cuanto consume el amplificador a maxima potencia?


----------



## alviruvi (Jul 1, 2010)

hola @tecnicdeso... muy bueno tu aporte... quisiera preguntarte que sucede si lo alimentara a tu circuito con 9v de una bateria de esas comunes de 9v... te agradeceria mucho por la info... saludos...


----------



## republique (Nov 11, 2010)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Pues no se, pero la mayoria de componentes son muy estandares. En mi caso realicé el kit con residuos electronicos.
> 
> Los bd son economicos, alrededor de 30cnt. de euro cada uno, los condensadores tb. cuenta que debe haber unos 5 Euros en total, en componentes, mas la pbc.
> 
> ...



Aun no entiendo como se debe conectar la entrada y la salida al circuito


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

republique dijo:


> Aun no entiendo como se debe conectar la entrada y la salida al circuito


 

L entrada del circuito es la pata positiva de C1, y la salida hacia los parlantes es la union de las R 9 y R 10.


----------



## psychatog (Nov 12, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> L entrada del circuito es la pata positiva de C1, y la salida hacia los parlantes es la union de las R 9 y R 10.



No es asi, tiene fuente simple, por lo que si conectas el parlante entre r9 y r10 pasara continua. El parlante se conecta como si fuese Rl, o sea entre Vout y 0V.


----------



## republique (Nov 12, 2010)

¿Es posible reemplazar los transistores BD139 y BD140 por unos BD135 y BD136?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 12, 2010)

psychatog dijo:


> No es asi, tiene fuente simple, por lo que si conectas el parlante entre r9 y r10 pasara continua. El parlante se conecta como si fuese Rl, o sea entre Vout y 0V.


 
Tenes razon, error el mio al no ver el Cap a la salida!!



republique dijo:


> ¿Es posible reemplazar los transistores BD139 y BD140 por unos BD135 y BD136?


 
En esta caso si podes reemplazarlos, en el circuito no se sobrepasa los 20Vcc


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Una consulta Tecnideso, variando los transistores, por ejemplo poniendo como finales unos TIP y como excitador un BD, ¿ No se lograría llegar hasta los 10 Watios ?. ¿ Que opinas ?.
> Gracias y saludos.



Los TIP no son mejores que los BD y segundo la potencia viene dada por la excusrsión pico a pico que tengo sobre la carga y el valor de esta.
Por lo tanto la tesnión de alimentación es una limitante en la potencia por más transistores que le meta no pude ir a ningún lado.
Para obtener 10W sobre 8hms necesitas 33V de fuente
Para otener 6W sobre 8ohms necesitas 24V de fuente

Si disminuyo la fuente a la mitad la potencia se divide por 4 y si doblo la tesnsión se multiplica por 4 veamos esto
veran que mostr solo dos potencias trabajemos con ellas un poco para entender sin entrar en formulas

    6W 8 ohms 24V
  10W 8 ohms 33V
  25W 8 ohms 50V
  40W 8 ohms 65V
100W 8 ohms 100V

si observan la tabla veran que para la primera potencai 6W  necesita 24V pero vean que justo 25W se alcanzan con 50V el doble de tensión y que 100W se alcanzan con 100V el doble de esta última es decir cada vez que la tensión sube al doble la potencia se cuadruplica. o al reves cada vez que la tensión disminuye a la mitad la potencia disminuy por un factor de 4

y saltara si pero en un auto estero etc etc.

Primeo que en un auto estereo lo hacen con Circuitos Integrasos bastantes complejos
veamos un detalle dijimos que para 6W la tensión es de 24V
por lo visto anteriormente a 12V la potencia cae a 1.5W bien si opto por un parlante de 4 ohms la potencia puede llegar a 3W, por un lado en un CI para esteroe de auto la potencia se mide a 14.4V que es la máxima tensión de una bateria bien cargada y eso hace diferencia
Por otro lado la potencia motrada son niveles de alta calidad, dichos equipos dan más potencia pero aumenta la THD, para un recinto de auto se admite hasta 10% con esos nivelses la medición de potencia es más elevada..
En la práctica con etapas de muy bajo nivle de saturación y que aproveche al máximo lafuente se obtienen unos 4.5W a 5.5 (según donde se tome), reales sobre 4 ohms, con lo cual  en puente se obtinene 16W de buen sonido a 23W no tan malos

Arma este equipo propuesto y escuchalo no suena bajito en una habitación puesto al máximo si vuetra madre te quiere hablar te pedira que bajes el volumen porque no la escucharas... y hablo de un canal solo si se hacen los dos, ni se daran cuenta que esta alli, prueben...

Es bueno para tener noción de cuanto es un 1W (en este caso2)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo didactico, he utilizado un montaje similar para enseñar audio a chichos que gustan de el pero no tenian muchos conocimientos y hablaban bastantes barbaridades..

Les hacia armar dos aqui en argentina con menos de 10 pesos lo armas
Se los guiaba en todo el proceso, se explicaba el porque de cada etapa y hasta le ponia los calculos, se les enseñaba la puesta a punto, con isntrumental adecuado no solo median corriente de reposo, miraban para esa corriente la caida entre las bases y veiamos si eran suficiente para que no produzca recorte, entonces colgabamos generador en senoidal y veiamos, ajustaban hasta que no hubiera distorción por cruce, anotaban la corriente de reposo, la tensión entre las bases... es decir databan todo y hacian asi con c/u que armo el gruppo, luego tras la experiencia concluian para ese modelo cual seria la corriente a medir para quien no tenga osciloscopio no tuvieran problemas.... meidan el punto medio ajustaban para excusrsión simétrica de la señal y asi un montón de cosas, tantso que se lo sabian de memoria hasta las tensiones que habia en cada punto y el porque..... luego de esto sugeri que hicieran las modificaciones que tanto hablaban como la aqui presentada y tras las pruebas veian que no pasaba lo que esperaban y veian el porque, ya que sabian medir la potencia y a su vez calcularla, entonces subiamos un poco la tensión y veian como cambiaba en función de ella y asi fueron aclarando y fijando conceptos... por otro lado los invite a torturar a los pobres equipos, estos eran para 3.2ohms de carga(circuito Texas que esta en el foro) a agregarle otro parlante y ver que pasaba.... ayayay cuando empezo a salr humos jejeje. se rompio y me miraban y porque? como tenian conectado todo el tiempo un amperimetro en distintos puntos hacian sus analisis y veian que pasaba cuando se hace ello y entendian tras una serie de debates que no es ir y pone otro parlante, ahora venia otra etapa, reparar el equipo, si saben como funciona y las tensiones midan que deberian tener y midan que tiene y alli un montón de aprendizaje, por ejemplo si en el punto medio tengo que tenr 1/2VCC y tengo VCC que paso? las posibilidades son 2 corto en el TR de la rama positiva, o esta abierto el Tr de la rama inferior o lo esta la R de emisor..... y asi, y también aprendieron a reparar y con solo medir un par de cosa ver que estaba roto y luego pasraon a un equipo de 6 luego a otro de 10 luego a uno de 25, a otro de 40 y creo si mal no recuerdo al de 100, llamado RCA130 que también esta en el foro y que le da dolor de cabezas a un monton  que lo arman y no les anda, este grupito los hizo funcionar sin que tuviera que decirles demasiado salbo uno que otro detalle por ser fuente partida y consideraciones sobre el par diferncial...
Tambien armaron un par de amplis en puente, aprendiendo a invertir la señal a ganancia unidad y sacando por ejemplo con el de 6W 25W en ohms y 50 en 4 ohms

Cayeron un montón de mitos y aquellso que hablan creyendo que saben ellos ya no les llevaban el apunte, ahora sabien y bien como es la cosa


----------



## daniel4680 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola que tal. Muyy bueno el aporte.. solo queria saber que funcion cumple el transistor 2n3906. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

El 2N3906 es el driver de los transistore de salida, es decir es el que se encarga de manejar la dupla BD139/140, los diodos que ves en su colector más el preset son los que se encargan de fijar la corriente de reposo del par de salida,
Entre las bases debe haber aproximadamente 1,4V debido que los transistores bipolares no conducen hasta que no se produce una diferncia de alrededor de 0.7V como son dos dan aproximadamente 1.4V, al ajustar la corriente de reposo al valor especificado, se asegura que se prosuca la citada caida de tensión a fin de que a reproducir sonido no aparesca distorció por cruce, debido a esto a este tipo de amplificador se lo denomina Clae AB(En la clae A circula corriente por la salida aún sin señal, y esta es considerable, tiene muy buen calidad de sonido, pero muy bajo rendimiento, casi un 20% , Por su parte en Clase B no circula corriente, tiene mucho rendimiento pero padece la citada distorción por cruce, de alli que el AB es un estado intermedio y tiene lo mejor de cada clase calidad y buen rendimiento)


----------



## Cetus (Feb 19, 2011)

hola para la clase de eletornica de potencia deo de armar un amplificador ab sensillo, asi que quisiera saber mas o menos que pasaria si dejara solo los trnasistores bd, con resistencias de polarisasion, y que cambio tendria que hacer par hacerlo de 1w o menos, parece que (corrijanme si me equiboco)  el bc109 es  un pre no? de eliminarlo como quedaria el circuito, es decir a donde co nectaria la entrada?
o en este caso que me sugeririran, de antemano gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

Querido amigo, lee tus lecciones porque si queres hacer esos cambios no te queda nada  no hay amplificaor, para este tipo es la mínima expresión, por un lado con una carga de 8ohm entrega como máx 1.5W alimentalo con 9 V y te dara menos de 1W pero tendras que corregir el ajuste del bias y retocar algun valor para que en el punto de unión de los emisores tengas 4.5V, en este diseño particular no podes sacar nada
El BC109 se encarga de la polarización y que en el putno de unio de los emisore de los trnasistores de salida tengas 1/2VCC a su vez alli esta combinada la malla de realimentación que fija la ganancia en tensión del amplificador el segundo transistor es imprescindible para la conducción del par de salida y para la polarización en clase AB a su vez el TR1 interviene en la impedancia de entrada dando estabilidad al conjunto


----------



## Cetus (Feb 19, 2011)

gracias amigo, al final he conseguido una bocina de 2 w,  a 8Ω y por rincon de vagos encontre este circuito, pero lo pruebo en el simulador y no logro que amplifique, al contrario atenua, que me sugieres que haga, por cierto me podrian pasar las formulas, no las he encontrado en mis apuntes viejos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Es que es obvio que ni has ledio tus apuntes ni lo que te explique eso no funciona, para poder exitarlo tiene que tener una tensión superior a los 1.4V a parir de alli recien conduciran y como es la etapa final necesita corriente en las bases y un generador de señal solo entrega tensión no corrientee, por eso llevan un driver
lee bien lo que es un clae AB eso que has puesto alli es clase B ya que las bases estan al mismo potencial
Fijate un poco aca:-> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/3997886/Amplificadores-Clases-y-Potenccia-Rms_-P_M_P_O.html

Lo que vos has puesto en el simulador no es un amplificador es una etapa de salida incompleta

Un amplificador esta compuesto por una etapa de entrda, una etapa de drivers y una etapa de salida, cada una cumple con una función especiifica, no se porque no poner los cuatro miserables transistores que lleva, la verdad no te entiendo asi no vas a aprender gran cosa.

Vos decis que no encontras nada la Web esta llena de sitios que hablan y explican las distintasl clasee de amplificadores, incluso aqui en en el foro también....

Como explicarte que esos dos transistores que te negas a utilizar tienen un fin específico y no los pusieron porque a alguien se le ocurrio ponerle dos transistores más por que los tenia, los puso porque son necesarios

Espero que la lectura te sirva y te ayuda a comprender


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 28, 2016)

Hola gente,
En este circuito, dónde me conviene poner un potenciómetro? en la entrada, en la salida o en dónde? El valor del mismo depende de la tensión en esa etapa, verdad?
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola gente,
> En este circuito, dónde me conviene poner un potenciómetro? en la entrada, en la salida o en dónde?


El potenciómetro no maneja potencia, solo algún centenar de mW, así que NO se puede colocar a la salida.


> El valor del mismo depende de la tensión en esa etapa, verdad?
> gracias.


Depende de varias cosas.
Si es para controlar volumen debe ser de un valor > a la impedancia de salida de la etapa que le precede.

Los que si manejan potencia son los reóstatos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 28, 2016)

Entonces, es conveniente que lo coloque a la entrada, para así ir variando la tensión que será amplificada? Por qué muchos de los esquemas que veo no lo traen incluido? Disculpen si la respuesta es obvia, pero no me doy cuenta. Supongo que el amplificador es parte de un módulo más grande y que el ajuste de volumen se hace antes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Entonces, es conveniente que lo coloque a la entrada, para así ir variando la tensión que será amplificada? Por qué muchos de los esquemas que veo no lo traen incluido? Disculpen si la respuesta es obvia, pero no me doy cuenta. Supongo que el amplificador es parte de un módulo más grande y que el ajuste de volumen se hace antes.



Los esquemas que ves posiblemente no lo tengan porque trabajan con un previo que ajusta el volumen.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 29, 2016)

Bien. Entonces, si pudiera usar este circuito para amplificar una salida de auriculares de una PC, no hace falta que tenga previo pues ya la salida tiene nivel suficiente, verdad? Por ende, para regular el volumen está bien que coloque los potenciómetros a la entrada.
¿Cómo mido la corriente en reposo? No me refiero a còmo medir corriente sino en qué punto hacer la lectura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 29, 2016)

La tensión sobre R9 o R10 debe rondar los 20mV, sin señal de audio y sin nada conectado a la salida.


----------

